# Comment changer l'aperçu et NON l'icône



## niklasbakardi (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je souhaite changer l'aperçu du fichier et non son icône qui s'affiche dans la fenêtre ,
si joint des photos pour expliquer mon problème.

Les informations concernant le fichier à droite, "Ben Preston" sur l'image 1 et 2 sont le modèle que je souhaite répéter. 
Comme vous pouvez le voir le fichier "damabiah" possède une icône customizé (image1) cependant l'apercu (image 2)reste la note musicale typique des fichiers MP3.

le fichier de gauche "ben preston" quant à lui ne posséde pas d'icone customizé (image1) cependant sont apercu l'est(image 2)

Comment arriver à changer l'aperçu? autrement dis avoir la même situation que le fichier "ben Preston"

 Merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il faut que dans iTunes, quand tu choisis ton (tes) morceaux de musique, tu affectes l'image de l'album (dans illustration).
Tu obtiens ainsi la copie d'écran suivante.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (22 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Il te suffit de mettre l'image dans les tags du morceau


----------



## niklasbakardi (22 Janvier 2010)

c'est quoi un tag? parceque t'as réponse m'interesse beaucoup étant donné ke je ne peut pas appliquer la premiére car si je supprime itunes et ma bibliothéque mes images avec les coverflow se supprime aussi


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2010)

Voir réponse de Sly


----------



## Sly54 (22 Janvier 2010)

ah oué Rémy , c'est cool ZZtop, même si j'ai un faible pour les cloches de l'enfer 

niklasbakardi, tu t'en sors ?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui permet aussi de visualiser sa discothèque de cette façon...


----------



## niklasbakardi (23 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses à tous... Mais est-ce possible de faire ca sans passer par itunes?
Clairement si je passe par itunes pour attribuer un apercu à une musique, et que je vais ensuite récupérer cette nouvelle musique dans la bilbliothèque itunes, ce nouveau fichier est protégé et je en peux pas le graver....
Donc est-ce possible de faire ca sans passer par itunes?


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2010)

niklasbakardi a dit:


> ...
> Clairement si je passe par itunes pour attribuer un apercu à une musique, et que je vais ensuite récupérer cette nouvelle musique dans la bilbliothèque itunes, ce nouveau fichier est protégé et je en peux pas le graver.......



C'est quoi cette curieuse idée???? Un fichier non protégé le restera, qu'il soit lu par iTunes ou pas!

Tu ne confondrais pas avec les titres achetés sur l'iTunes Store il y a quelques années (et qui étaient protégés)?
(et à l'époque, même ces fichiers protégés étaient gravables pour en faire des CDAudio, et ce directement depuis iTunes....)

Quoi qu'il en soit, sache qu'aujourd'hui sur l'iTunes Store, la musique est vendue sans aucune protection!


----------

